# عـــــاجل جدا..كيف اصنع صاروخ



## radi_1973 (28 مايو 2006)

الاخوة الاحباب
أخوكم يحب هواية صنع الصواريخ وقد جربت أكثر من مرة لكني فشلت للأسف، فنرجو من الأحباب أن يساعدوني في صنع صاروخ محلي وكم مساحة التهوية للمادة الدافعة وماهي المادة الدافعة اللازمة 

وبارك الله فيكم يا أحلى مهندسين


----------



## مغرور (28 مايو 2006)

بالتوفيق يا الحبيب


----------



## ابو بيدو (28 مايو 2006)

الاخ الكريم صانع الصواريخ
هذه هواية شيقة جدا
ولكن ممكن تحكى لنا عن تجاربك السابقة فى صناعة الصواريخ


----------



## alpha_beta (28 مايو 2006)

i have once made a rocket ( little rocky) with my uncle (PHD in physics and chemistry ) in marroco , it flys about 750 meters with pure chemicals , for the mean thing you either create a rocket using a chemicals or otherwis use a engine motor systemj .... eventully you will loose a lot of money so make things= simple and safer by joining a military engineering which they teach you how to use electronics and radio system and using homemade bombs , afterthat you can join in a COE wich teach you how to control you rockets rather than destroy them
regards


----------



## radi_1973 (28 مايو 2006)

يا أحلى مهندسين،، وين الرد يا اخوان


----------



## dash 8 (29 مايو 2006)

http://english.sina.com/p/1/2005/1017/50006.html 

http://business.fortunecity.com/executive/674/rocketcar.html


----------



## مهندس طيار (29 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا الفا بيتا 
لاكن نرجوا طرح موضوع لتعليم هذه الهاويه بالتفصيل علي المنتدي


----------



## ابو بيدو (31 مايو 2006)

فى انتظار معرفة تفاصيل اكتر
عن هذه الهواية


----------



## وجدي_1405 (1 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
راضي :
ماشاء الله تعالى وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه .
أبحث وستجد .


----------



## radi_1973 (2 يونيو 2006)

يا خسارة،، العنوان الي انا داخله غلط،، فكرت حالي داخل عند مهندسين عن صحيح،،


----------



## مهندس طيار (3 يونيو 2006)

الأخ العزيز راضي 1973 

أظن ان الاستهزاق بالأخرين ليس من شيمة من اعطاه الله علم ( ان كان الله من عليه بالعلم ) 

ولا احد منا قد اعطاه الله من العلم في جميع المجالات 

لذلك ارجوا توضيح معني كلمة " فكرت حالي داخل عند مهندسين عن صحيح "


----------



## الباشا المهندس (4 يونيو 2006)

الاخ راضي1973 :
اولا وعليكم السلام!!!!!!!
ثانيا الباشا المهندس كان راح يقولك كيف تصنع الصاروخ لأنه تخصصي , لكن تضامنا مع اخوي مهندس طيار , جاوب على سؤاله وابشر بالصاروخ. ولك مني الف تحية
......................................الباشا المهندس.............................


----------



## SAKOUTE MOHAMMED (4 يونيو 2006)

أظن ان الاستهزاق بالأخرين ليس من شيمة من اعطاه الله علم ( ان كان الله من عليه بالعلم ) 

ولا احد منا قد اعطاه الله من العلم في جميع المجالات


----------



## SAKOUTE MOHAMMED (4 يونيو 2006)

هكذا


----------



## aerospace engineer (4 يونيو 2006)

الزميل مهندس الطيار اليك هذا الموقع من فيدرالية العلماء الامريكيين:

http://fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/missile/docs/RocketBasics.htm

الزميل راضي سؤالك مبهم لاننا لا نعرف مواصفات صاروخك!!


----------



## مهندس طيار (4 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي ( باشا مهندس ) و حقا انا سعيد جدا ان تكون أول مشاركه لك

حقيقي ردودو الاخوه تغني عن اي كلام يقال 
وأرجوا منك ان كان يوجد لديك شرح عن شئ في الصواريخ ان تشرحه في موضوع جديد كبير 
ليستفيد الجميع 
وحياكم الله 
اخوك مهندس طيار


----------



## مهندس طيار (4 يونيو 2006)

الاخ العزيز Sakoute Mohammed 

مشكور علي مشاركتك 

حقيقي لا تتخيل الصوره التي قد وضعتها في ردك قد اعجبتني جدا لانها ( جت في مكانها ) هههههههههه


----------



## مهندس طيار (4 يونيو 2006)

الاخ الغالي أيرو سبيس حقا مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور جدا علي هذا اللينك الجميل 
وسعيد جدا اهدائك هذا اللينك للموضوع ولجميع الموجودين 
وكنت اسئل هل يمكن لاحد منكم ترجمة هذا اللينك ووضعه في صورة موضوع ؟؟ هذا فقط ان كان غير مرهق 
هناك العديد من الاخوه المهندسين يستطيعون القرائه والفهم بالانجليزيه وانا منهم لاكن هناك البعض لا يستطيع فا أرجوا ممن يستطيع الترجمه ان يفعلها دون ترجمة المصطلحات 
فقط يترجم الكلام ولاكن لا يترجم المصطلحات 
شكرا لكم وأرجوا ان لا اكون اطلت عليكم


----------



## مصراوى2006 (5 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى المهندسين الاعزاء يا ريت لو سمحتم انا طالب طلب صغير
تصميم طائرة صغيره بالريموت بس يا ريت تكون خطوات تفصيليه او حتى موقع 
بس يكون فى حاجه مفيده
اظن طبعا ده طلب صغير مقارنة بالصواريخ

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## radi_1973 (6 يونيو 2006)

يا اخواني يا احبابي،، سامحوني
أنا لا أريد أن أصنع طيارة،، أريد صاروخ محلي استطيع عمله لا أكثر ،، لذا أريد فكرة الصواريخ بشكل عام حتى استطيع تطبيقها على صاروخي الصغير ( وان شاء الله بطير )


----------



## radi_1973 (6 يونيو 2006)

الاخوة الاحباب،، 
والله انا في الانجليزي مش كتير،، يعني يا ريت تترجموا المقال ولكم مني احلى تحية


----------



## aerospace engineer (6 يونيو 2006)

اجزاء الصاروخ الرئيسية:

1.	وقود يخلق قوة الدفع
2.	غرفة احتراق عبارة عن اسطوانة ذات فجوة داخلية يحترق فيها الوقود
3.	شعله احتراق لمساعدة الوقود على الاحتراق
4.	اكزوز يخرج منه غازات الاحتراق







ماذا يحرك الصاروخ؟
حركة الصاروخ يمكن تشبيهها بحركة الجرادة على قطعة خشب في بحيرة. لو قررت هذه الجرادة ان تقفز من هذه القطعة الى اليابسة لمسافة اربعة انش مثلا فقطعة الخشب ستتحرك 4 انش في الاتجاه المعاكس هذا اذا اهملنا قوة الاحتكاك المختلفة. ارجل الجرادة هي مثل اكزوز الصاروخ الذي يدفع بالغازات في اتجاه و الصاروخ هو مثل قطعة الخشب الذي تحركه ارجل الجرادة في الاتجاه المعاكس. 







كيف يشتغل الصاروخ؟
الصاروخ هو اسهل وسيلة لتحويل الطاقة حيث الوقود بحالته السائلة او الصلبة يحترق لينتج غازات ساخنة تتجمع في غرفة الاحتراق حتى تخلق ضغط عالى يؤدي الى دفعها الى الاكزوز. حركة الغازات في الاكزوز يؤدي الى تحويل الطاقة الحرارية الى طاقة حركية تسبب في تحريك الصاروخ.
الصاروخ يعمل وفق قوانين الحركة لنيوتن و قوانين الديناميكا الحرارية حيث ينص قانون نيوتن الاول ان الجسم الساكن سيقى ساكن الا اذا وضعت علية قوة كافية للتغلب على هذه القصور الذاتي. اذا" بذلك يمكن للصاروخ ان يتغلب على البجاذبية الارضية بواسطة خلق قوة دفع كافية.
اما قانون نيوتن الثاني فانه ينص على ان القوة هذه ستحرك الصاروخ بسرعة مناسبة لكمية هذه القوة. اذا كلما زدت كمية الدفع فان الصاروخ يينطلق بسرعة اكبر.
اما قانون نيوتن الثالث فقد تم شرحه سابقا
اما قانون بويل فهو ينص على ان تقليل حجم الغرفة التي تحتوى على غازات ثؤدي الى زيادة الضغط فيها فبذلك تعرف الان كيف تخرج هذه الغازات بالضبط مثل سيرنجة الطبيب كما تجد بالشكل.






تحديد اداء الصاروخ؟
قوة الدفع: و هي معرفة بوزن الصاروخ في عجلته
النبضه النوعية: يمكن تحديدها من قوة الدفع و هي مهمة لتحديد كمية الوقود اللازمة لكل وحدة قوة دفع
و يحسب بواسطة تقسيم الدفع على كمية الغازات الخارجة لكل ثانية
النبض الكلي: قوة الدفع * وقت العمل
نسبة الكتلة: اذا كانت كرتفعة فهي تدل على ان الموتور اغلبة وقود من الجزاء التي لا تدخل في تحديد قوة الدفع. كما في الشكل






ساترجم الباقي لاحقا تعبت لول


----------



## مهندس طيار (6 يونيو 2006)

حقا مجتهده بارك الله فيكي 
شكرا للترجمه الجميله وبارك الله فيكي واعطاكي عن كل من قرءها ثواب


----------



## radi_1973 (7 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله في مجهوداتكم الطيبة،، وجزاكم الله خير ،، ننتظر باقي الترجمة


----------



## SAKOUTE MOHAMMED (8 يونيو 2006)

*Hydra-70 Rocket System *




The HYDRA 70 (70mm) Rocket System is a family of 2.75" unguided rockets.The 2.75 inch Folding-Fin Aerial Rocket (FFAR) was originally developed by the US Navy for use as a free-flight aerial rocket in the late 1940s. Used during both the Korean and Vietnam wars, their role has expanded to include air-to-ground, ground-to-air, and ground-to-ground. The 2.75 inch rocket system has a rich history of providing close air support to ground forces from about 20 different firing platforms, both fixed-wing and armed helicopters, by all US armed services. When the requirements of this system were changed to a new air-to-ground role for fixed and rotary wing aircraft, new fuzing and warhead performance characteristics, as well as a modified motor for low speed aircraft became necessary. The HYDRA 70 family of rockets was designed to fill this role. The Hydra 70 rocket system is used by US Army Special Operations Forces, the US Marine Corps, the US Navy, and the US Air Force. The Hydra-70 rocket is fired from all armed Army Helicopters and the armed helicopters of most sister services. The rocket is also fired from many U.S. fixed wing platforms and is a major export munition to many allied nations. The Army's Hydra-70 PM at Rock Island, IL is assigned as the single item manager responsibile for meeting the rocket needs of all users. 
The war reserve unitary and cargo warheads are used for anti-materiel, anti-personnel, and suppression missions. The Hydra 70 family of Folding-Fin Aerial Rockets (FFAR) also includes smoke screening, illumination, and training warheads. These rockets are used by rotary, wing, fixed and ground platforms. The most widely used application is on helicopters for air-to-ground engagements. 
In the US Army, Hydra 70 rockets are fired from the AH-64A Apache/AH-64D Apache Longbow using M261 19-tube rocket launchers, and the OH-58D Kiowa Warrior and the AH-1F "modernized" Cobra using seven-tube M260 rocket launchers. The AH-1G Cobra and the UH-1B "Huey" used M200 19-tube rocket launchers. The Navy uses the 19 round LAU-61C/A and the seven round LAU-68 D/A rocket launchers. These reusable launchers have an external thermal coating that greatly prolongs cook-off protection time. Full production of these launchers began in June 1985. 
To provide some stability the four rocket nozzles are scarfed at an angle to impart a slight spin to the rocket during flight. The modified motor provides increased stand-off range and reduced ballistic dispersion. The MK 66 rocket motor was designed to provide a common 2.75-inch rocket for helicopters and high-performance aircraft. Compared to the MK 40 motor, it has a longer tube, an improved double base solid propellant, and a different nozzle and fin assembly. Increased velocity and spin provide improved trajectory stability for better accuracy. The launch signature and smoke trail have been significantly reduced. The MK 66 Mod 1 is not hazards of electromagnetic radiation to ordnance safe. It can be inadvertently ignited by electromagnetic radiation, especially by radio frequencies found aboard Navy ships. Both the Mod 2 and Mod 3 have HERO filters, and the Mod 2 filter may prevent the AH-1 rocket management system from inventorying. The Mod 1 is the standard motor for Army use as will be the Mod 3 when it is fielded. 
The HYDRA-70/2.75 Inch Rocket System is managed by Project Management Office, 2.75-Inch (70mm) Rockets. This office is a new Project Management Office, effective 01 October 1997. The 2.75"/HYDRA Rocket Acquisition Team received the Secretary of the Army Award for Excellence for Systems Contracting at a ceremony on 14 December 1998. Currently, General Dynamics is the general contractor for the rocket system and Thiokol produces flare rockets. *Components*


The HYDRA-70 Rocket System is the Army name for the improved 2.75 Inch Rocket System and includes the following items:

M260/M261 Light Weight Launchers (LWLs)
MK66 Rocket Motor, Mods 1, 2, & 3
M151 (10 lb) HE Warhead with M423 PD Fuze
M229 (17 lb) HE Warhead with M423 PD Fuze
M255A1 Flechette Warhead with M439 RS Fuze
M257 Illumination Warhead with M442 Fuze (delay)
M261 MPSM/HE Warhead
M264 Smoke Screening (RP) Warhead with M439 Fuze
M267 MPSM Practice Warhead
M274 Smoke Signature Practice Warhead
M278 IR Flare Warhead with M439 RS Fuze
The *M260 Light Weight Launcher* is a seven-tube launcher. 
Configuration Center of Gravity 
(In Inches from Front) Weight 
(lbs) Empty 35.235.2M229/M423/MK66 (HE) 25.3196.2M151/M423/MK66 (HE) 32.9202.5M151/M433/MK66 (HE) 32.3317.7M257/MK66 (Illumination) 28.9205.0M264/MK66 (Smoke) 31.8192.7M261, M267/MK66 (MPSM) 28.4225.6M255A1/MK66 (Flechette) 28.4225.6M274/MK66 (Practice) 32.9196.2

The *M261 Light Weight Launcher* is a nineteen-tube launcher. 
Configuration Center of Gravity 
(In Inches from Front) Weight 
(lbs) Empty 35.882M229/M423/MK66 (HE) 27.2660M151/M423/MK66 (HE) 33.1518M257/M442/MK66 (Illumination) 29.0542M264/M439/MK66 (Smoke) 32.4493M261/M439/MK66 (MPSM) 28.5598M255A1/M439/MK66 (Flechette) 28.4604M274/MK66 (Practice) 32.9516.0​


----------



## SAKOUTE MOHAMMED (8 يونيو 2006)

http://fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/missile/hydra-70.htm


----------



## مهندس طيار (8 يونيو 2006)

يا أخي بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير 
هاكذا العمل الصحيح والشغل التمام 
وجزاكم الله كلكم خير


----------



## ابوحاتم500 (9 يونيو 2006)

انا طالب هندسة طيران في السنة ماقبل الاخيرة واتمنى ان يكون مشروعي للتخرج هو تصميم صاروخ 
ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل التوجيه والارشاد في هذا الجانب............................ وتحياتي للاعضاء


----------



## محمد المغبشي (10 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
ان كنت تهوا صناعة الصواريخ فانامعك
امابالنسبة للوقود فانا ادلك على موقع لهاذي الاشيا 
موقع المهاجر الاسلامي


----------



## ابوحاتم500 (11 يونيو 2006)

الشكر الجزيل لفريق ملتقى المهندسين العرب على الرد والافاده وجزاكم الله كل خير
لكن على حد علمي وبتجربة احدى المجموعات في القسم انهم وجدوا صعوبة بالغة في توفير الـ Propellent (الوقود) اللازم لدفع الصاروخ بحيث لايمكن توفير ذلك في الدول العربية
ارجو الافادة في هذا الموضوع مع خالص دعائي للكل بدوام التوفيق.........!


----------



## م المصري (15 ديسمبر 2006)

الصواريخ علم جميل ,,, و لكن علي صاحب الموضوع ,,, الصاروخ الذي تريده ما هو مواصفاته و في ماذا سوف تستخدمه ,,,,و ما مدي امكانياتك الماديه و التقنيه اذا ما اشار اليك احد بطريقة صنعه ؟؟؟ هذه اسئله مهمه يجب ان تجيب عليها اولا و دعك من العشوائية


----------



## الباشا المهندس (16 ديسمبر 2006)

ماشاءالله تبارك الله , الله يعطيكم العافية اخواني.....
بس ودي اقول شيء....
حنا تكلم عن صاروخ, وردود بعض الاخوه (جزاهم الله خيرا) كانت في محلها....
ممكن الواحد يشرح وبالتفصيل الممل, ولكن الخوف من شيئين:
1- سوء الاستخدام والغرض
2-المخاطر المصاحبه للمتعامل مع الصاروخ.
المهندسين والعلماء المصممين للصواريخ بأنفسهم, يخافوا من تصاميمهم ويظل عندهم شك وتساؤل
هل ينجح او ما ينجح؟ (لاحظوا انه معنى -ما ينجح- يعني حصول ضرر بالغ او ممكن ينفجر!)
وانا افضل ان الواحد يقرأ كثيرا ويتعلم من الكتب المختصة, قبل ما يفكر انه ينجز جزء ما يتعلق بالصاروخ.
كما اسلفت الاخوان ما قصروا عطونا فكرة واضحة عن الصاروخ , لكن مثل ما قلت الموضوع مب بالبساطة اللي تتوقعوها( اقصد من ناحية السلامة)
.............والسموحة.............


----------



## الباشا المهندس (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مهندس طيار قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخي ( باشا مهندس ) و حقا انا سعيد جدا ان تكون أول مشاركه لك
> 
> حقيقي ردودو الاخوه تغني عن اي كلام يقال
> وأرجوا منك ان كان يوجد لديك شرح عن شئ في الصواريخ ان تشرحه في موضوع جديد كبير
> ...



حياك اخوي مهندس طيار...
الحقيقة ايروسبيس ما قصر, والله يقدرنا على فعل الخير........................مشكووووور


----------



## محمد سالم20000 (10 مايو 2010)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## معلومة سريعة (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
زائر سريع لمنتداكم الطيب وجد موضوع عنوانه "*عـــــاجل جدا..كيف اصنع صاروخ" فسجل للرد
هذا الزائر هو أنا  

الرد اخواني الأحبة تجدونه في موضوع مفصل في شبكة شموخ الإسلام عنوانه :
* *تعالوا نتدارس (صواريخ الوقود الصلب)*
وتجدونه على هذا الرابط
http://shamikh1.net/vb/showthread.php?t=60423

وجزء كبير من الموضوع عن صواريخ الهواة، وهي صواريخ أمنة وسهلة الصناعة من مواد متوافرة في البيت والسوق

الموضوع مكون من العديد من المشاركات ، لكن سأنقل لكم واحدة فقط: 


> أيضا هذا كتاب آخر لنفس المؤلف ، وهو يتحدث عن خطوات تصنيع صاروخ هواة صغير:
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ...



أيضا هذا موضوع آخر مهم جدا، سأعطيكم رابطه الأصلي (وليس نقل) إن أردتم التواصل مع كاتبه مثلاً، وانتبهوا للردود على الموضوع فهي مهمة جدا
الدورةالمتقدمة لتصنيع الأسلحة والصواريخ 
m3-f.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6724
(إن لم يعمل الرابط حاولوا بعد ساعات او أيام فالمنتدى ينقطع أحيانا)

وهذا موضوع ثالث أيضا
* ورشة تصنيع الصواريخ* ‏
http://shamikh1.net/vb/showthread.php?t=8168
(وكاتبه هو صاحب الموضوع وليس منقول)


موفقين يا أخوة


----------



## معلومة سريعة (18 مايو 2010)

الموضوع هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t199784.html


----------



## nadirora (27 مايو 2010)

هل لديك كيروزان لانه اشد حرقا و ايضا يجب دراسة المدى و الكتلة و اشيا ء كثيرة 

هناك برنامج قد يساعدك هو spacecad4.exe

التحميل هنا 
http://www.spacecad.com/download/spacecad4.exe
باتوفيق اتمنا ان تجربه بجهة اسرائيل و ستنجح


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الصواريخ المحلية


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

من له تصاميم ومخططات


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

يمكنم أخذ ايميلي من على الخاص


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكركم


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مافي ردود


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

وينكم


----------

